# volvo v40 2.0l any idea's



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

Has anyone got any ideas what i could do with my volvo?
im thinking of a blacked out grill and black t4 alloys.
any ideas?


























cheers:car:


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

forgot to say it cant be anthing stupid that will make it look like a box with a spoiler


----------



## fimbo (Nov 4, 2008)

I think the grill and wheels would look good mate, maybe even some light window tints, nothing to dark just a light smoke or something. 

I know it says your from glasgow mate but i see you have a south lanarkshire parking pass and it looks a bit like it could be east kilbride?? i know its easier just to say glasgow though! or maybe im wrong! wouldnt be the first time!!


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah its east kilbride 
no one knows were ek is


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

i was thinking this grill








these alloys








and this badge


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you thought about changing the indicators and headlight bezels for the blackened sport items?

Piccy linked for reference


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

any ideas were to get a stainless steel exhaust's?


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

were do i get them 
they look good 
how much will they set me back 
have you got a v40 ?


----------



## T4_ANNI (Jan 28, 2009)

Also check ebay for reasonably priced grills. You wont get those black wheels to fit I'm afraid- the fitment is 4x114.3

Visit C&C exhausts in Hillington if you are after a custom exhaust. Alternatively you could fit a back box eg Jetex.

I sold my black bezel headlights for £50 (silly) as I reckon they now go for around £80-£100 but it is a direct swap.


----------



## fimbo (Nov 4, 2008)

M.M said:


> any ideas were to get a stainless steel exhaust's?


Nip down and see this guy, not personally had anything done by him but know a few people who have, he aint far either!

http://www.simonscustomexhausts.co.uk/

SFH Exhausts and Motor Repairs
T/A Simon's Custom Exhausts
Unit 5 Peel Park Place
College Milton South
East Kilbride
G74 5LW


----------



## T4_ANNI (Jan 28, 2009)

Is that the guy who used to work in Strathaven? If so, decent bloke and v helpful.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

What id do first off....


Stubby aerial
Remove the towbar (or if still required tidy it up)
Slight window tints (think executive not chav)
Remove orange indicator bulbs and replace with silver front and back( blackened lenses look naff to me )
New wheels would be a huge plus but i wouldn't go black - id stay silver personally


----------



## fimbo (Nov 4, 2008)

T4_ANNI said:


> Is that the guy who used to work in Strathaven? If so, decent bloke and v helpful.


yeah he used to work at "motorsport world" theres a bit about it on his site somewhere!


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah just need a decent place who sell's this stuff


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

fimbo said:


> yeah he used to work at "motorsport world" theres a bit about it on his site somewhere!


Yeah, he done the de-cat s/s exhaust on my old track car... very nice work it was too!

May pop down for a wee chat...

:thumb:


----------



## T4_ANNI (Jan 28, 2009)

Some websites that will help

www.s40-concepts.net
www.vpcuk.org
http://www.x40nordic.com
http://www.kalmar-union.com/
http://www.volvomotorsports.com/catalog/
http://www.ms-design.com
http://www.vvspy.com
http://www.ipdusa.com
http://www.heicosportiv.de/


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Try these people out

http://www.nordiccar.com/

Also, why not give it a remap. These people will sell you the BSR ppc unit.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My old man had a V40 diesel in like a deep red pearl.It was gorgeous.It had 16" allys,light tints and the T4 smoked headlamps.Personally though Id get some different VOLVO alloys and leave it as the current ones look alittle tired ( no offence!).


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

ive just seen and volvo with twin exhaust in the centre of the bumper it looks good also seen a turbo kit haha maby a bit early for that


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I hope all the mods will be declaired on your insurance


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

ofcourse!


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

M.M said:


> ive just seen and volvo with twin exhaust in the centre of the bumper it looks good also seen a turbo kit haha maby a bit early for that


Heres my old one i fitted powerflow to it click on the link to see it.

http://www.turrifftyres.co.uk/catalog/customer_cars/images/volvo_01.jpg









Also see the sport spliter, along with the black lights and white side markers.










Here is a pic of my new one these are the best wheels for the V40 IMO not a good pic though lol.

You have a lux model there i see. I'm not keen on all the chrome they put on them lol.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

you're 17, how did you get insured on this?
i'm looking at 2.5k quotes for a 1.1 106!


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

I was 18 when i got my one and was paying £1600 i think.


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

M.M said:


> were do i get them
> they look good
> how much will they set me back
> have you got a v40 ?


Yes..

My 1.8 came with the factory optional sport pack which included black bezel lights and indicators, front splitter and side skirts and the rear spoiler.

Since getting her, I managed to get the OE later style grill (mine came with the chrome one) and roof rails. I think OE is the only way to go with Volvos.

The alloys are 16" Galacticas, which I really like, but need a refurb.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Volvo x40's are damn nice looking cars.

On mine I:

Colour coded the side skirts to match the front lip - made a hell of a difference,
Lowered it with Heico's springs, 
Tinted windows,
Fitted the volvo strut brace,
Fitted Goodridge S/S Braided Brake Lines,
Fitted ATS 17's alloys, 
Fitted the 'egg crate' '03 grille and added a Heico badge to it
Fitted Heico pedals and gear shifter.

Engine wise I just added a K&N panel filter and a Magnex exhaust (swapped back to OEM due to interior drone!). Not much you can do with the NA models, if you want power sell it and buy a 2.0T or T4. I had the 1.8i SE.

Heres some pics of mine. Sadly I lost the newer ones in a partitioning accident with the front lip and side skirts colour coded.  I do miss that car.

























Enjoy your mods whatever you choose! :thumb:


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

what about the mirrors? Could paint them _Audi RS_ style in a lovely crome tone....


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

HEICO actually do 'M3' style mirrors for x40's. I was going to get them, but never did. Think they're about £350 which wasn't bad. :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

martyp said:


> HEICO actually do 'M3' style mirrors for x40's. I was going to get them, but never did. Think they're about £350 which wasn't bad. :thumb:


NOOO
That just smacks of rusty Nova dole cheque barrying!
Standard mirrors!


----------

